# Tips needed for Smoking Walleye



## custom99

I was just given 20 pounds of fresh caught walleye. There are good and bad comments on smoking it. Looking for comments from those who have good luck with it and maybe some recipes that you use. Thanks


----------



## fpnmf

I put "smoked walleye" in the handy dandy search tool up top!!

 And Look!!  It works!!  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Smoking+Walleye+  

  Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## meateater

custom99 said:


> I was just given 20 pounds of fresh caught walleye. There are good and bad comments on smoking it. Looking for comments from those who have good luck with it and maybe some recipes that you use. Thanks




Ya that handy dandy search tool up top doesn't alway's come up with a answer. Sometimes you need to wait for an actual answer from  a person that actually did the act.


----------



## fpnmf

> Originally Posted by *meateater*  /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ya that handy dandy search tool up top doesn't alway's come up with a answer. Sometimes you need to wait for an actual answer from  a person that actually did the act.


If ya took a look at the link I posted you would see 4 nice recipe threads for walleye.. 

Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## roller

Thats what I do first and it usually brings up to much to read...but I sure like it..You don`t have to wait around...


----------



## meateater

fpnmf said:


> I put "smoked walleye" in the handy dandy search tool up top!!
> 
> And Look!!  It works!!  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Smoking+Walleye+
> 
> Have a great day!!
> 
> Craig


Ya sounds snotty to me.


----------



## SmokinAl

I think I would do them just like salmon.

EVOO + cajun seasoning.

Smoke at 225 until they flake apart with a fork.


----------



## custom99

I always do searches but I always ask. So much to read. You get good and bad out of each thread no matter what you are looking to do. I like to hear from someone that has recently done something or been doing it for a long time since it works for them. So many of the threads I come up with are a couple of years old. You dont know if that way worked for them the first time and they gave up on it after trying again.


----------



## tjohnson

I ask "WHY"???

Walleye is so good baked, fried or grilled, that is seems to be a waste to smoke it.

Up here, it can go for as much as $13/lb.

I would go to SAMS of Costco and buy some salmon if you want some smoked fish, and cook up the Walleye for a delicious meal!!!

If you really want a treat, make a boat out of foil, spray a little PAM on the bottom and place your Walleye fillet in the foil.  Rub the top side with a little butter and sprinkle on some garlic, salt and lemon pepper.  Then place it on the grill, using indirect heat, for about 10 minutes, or until flaky.

Or make a beer batter, coat the fish and deep fry.

Absolutely Awesome Fish!!!

I'll be over shortly!!!

Todd


----------



## rbranstner

TJohnson said:


> I ask "WHY"???
> 
> Walleye is so good baked, fried or grilled, that is seems to be a waste to smoke it.
> 
> Up here, it can go for as much as $13/lb.
> 
> I would go to SAMS of Costco and buy some salmon if you want some smoked fish, and cook up the Walleye for a delicious meal!!!
> 
> If you really want a treat, make a boat out of foil, spray a little PAM on the bottom and place your Walleye fillet in the foil.  Rub the top side with a little butter and sprinkle on some garlic, salt and lemon pepper.  Then place it on the grill, using indirect heat, for about 10 minutes, or until flaky.
> 
> Or make a beer batter, coat the fish and deep fry.
> 
> Absolutely Awesome Fish!!!
> 
> I'll be over shortly!!!
> 
> Todd


I would have to agree with Todd. However I would suggest smoking/grilling them on your smoker like you would cook them on your grill as you will get a nice light smoke flavor. Walleye is so lean and doesn't have the oils and fats like a salmon so they are going to dry out if you try to smoke them long and slow like a salmon. However they are great on the grill and even better on the smoker but they will only be on there maybe 15-30 minutes depending on the size and amount you have and what temps you are running at. I have mesh fish screen/plate that I put my fish on that goes onto your cooking grates so your fish doesn't stick. Cover the fish with some olive oil or butter and some seasoning and put it on the grill or smoker until it flakes. You can also had a bunch of herbs and some lemon as well. Basically what ever you like.

This thread that erain did a while back has always caught my eye and made me drool.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/70642/butter-smoked-walleye-w-qview


----------



## custom99

I was just looking for something different to do with it. I eat a lot of baked and fried fish. I have never had any smoked so I thought it would be a good time to try. Thanks all for the input.


----------



## tjohnson

Ross is correct, that Walleye is a very lean fish.

Try smoking it with a mild wood like Maple, Alder or Apple.

I've got 5# of Walleye and 5# of Northern in the freezer, and may just try smoking it myself!

Todd


----------



## rbranstner

Another thought would be that you could also try cold smoking it for a while then cook the fish however you want. But without any cure on the fish you will want to watch your temps and not keep it out of the fridge for a long period of time because you will run the risk of bacteria.


----------



## SmokinAl

Whatever you decide don't forget the Q-view.

I'm really looking forward to seeing it cooked & ready to eat.


----------



## Bearcarver

Custom99,

You know I wouldn't steer my neighbor wrong, so I gotta agree with Todd & Ross, Walleye is to good made other ways, however, I think on your end of the state, Walleyes are quite a bit more plentiful than on my end, so you have more to experiment with!!!

The best tip I can give you about Walleyes is "keep your fingers away from their mouths!!!! Also the gill plate will get you if you don't watch out!!!"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Don't forget the Qview---Can't remember when I saw Walleye Qview last.

Bear


----------



## custom99

Erains looks fantastic. I had 6 friends go fishing on Sunday. They came back with 360 pounds between them. They were cleaned and ready to go when they got to me. They do this twice a year. With that amount available to me all the time I needed some new ideas. Me and the wife went to a day long BBQ at a local bar/restaurant while they were out catching me some future dinners. Thanks for the ideas. I will see which way the family wants it prepared and get some Q-view up then.


----------



## Bearcarver

You found some of "Erains" Threads !!!

He has a bunch of Awesome Fish Threads !!!!

Can't go wrong there !!

Bear


----------

